# 90mm road stem



## User (1 Nov 2016)




----------



## John the Monkey (1 Nov 2016)

What clamp size, Mr Paul? I have an FSA os 150 in the shed that's 90mm. Bought the wrong size, so it's never been fitted to a bike.




Sale Pic: FSA OS-150 Stem, Weight by Jacques LeSinge, on Flickr




Sale Pic: FSA OS-150 Stem, Package Contents by Jacques LeSinge, on Flickr




Sale Pic: FSA OS-150 Stem. by Jacques LeSinge, on Flickr


----------



## User6179 (1 Nov 2016)

[QUOTE 4536789, member: 45"]I dunno. What are the options?

This is the bike...


[/QUOTE]

You have the stem on tilted down but have rotated the bars up , if you flip the stem you might find the position better .


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Nov 2016)

[QUOTE 4536789, member: 45"]I dunno. What are the options?

This is the bike...


[/QUOTE]
Lovely bike!

Depends on your bars - "normal" is 26mm, Oversize (which I believe is actually more common now, and so could justifiably be called "normal") is 31.8mm. My FSA is an "Oversize" (31.8mm) clamp.


----------



## Mark Walker (2 Nov 2016)

I have one of these.
VG condition http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/ritchey-wcs-c220-stem
regards
Mark


----------



## jack smith (2 Nov 2016)

those bars have a long reach id personally go for a compact bar if the tops feel fine


----------



## User6179 (24 Nov 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> What clamp size, Mr Paul? I have an FSA os 150 in the shed that's 90mm. Bought the wrong size, so it's never been fitted to a bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this still for sale ?


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Nov 2016)

Eddy said:


> Is this still for sale ?


sure - if @User doesn't want it, I'm not using it.


----------



## User6179 (24 Nov 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> sure - if @User doesn't want it, I'm not using it.



How much do you want for it ?
Willing to match the CRC price if this is the same one, as they don't have the 90mm in stock .
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/fsa-gossamer-os-148lx-stem/rp-prod129418


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2016)

jack smith said:


> those bars have a long reach id personally go for a compact bar if the tops feel fine


I put compact bars on my road Cannondale and they made a big difference. I can now actually ride for extended periods on the drops whereas I have never been able to before. In fact, I was able to put a longer, lower stem on and be comfortable in all 3 main hand positions (tops, drops and hoods).


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Nov 2016)

Eddy said:


> How much do you want for it ?
> Willing to match the CRC price if this is the same one, as they don't have the 90mm in stock .
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/fsa-gossamer-os-148lx-stem/rp-prod129418


Hi @Eddy, that works for me - I'll pm you some payment details tonight.


----------

